# Uber Whatsit #130



## 480sparky (Dec 10, 2012)

Be sure to eliminate any of the previous Whatsits before guessing!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2012)

(scans the objects in the dark basement) . . . metal or leather. 

It looks like a seam in fabric, but I'm sure it's something much smaller.


----------



## shinycard255 (Dec 10, 2012)

I want to guess...
The backside of a credit card (side with the electronic strip)


----------



## christop (Dec 10, 2012)

wire stripper


----------



## JackandSally (Dec 10, 2012)

For some reason I keep thinking turtle shell.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## christop (Dec 11, 2012)

printed circuit board


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2012)

christop said:


> printed circuit board


----------



## christop (Dec 11, 2012)

Woohoo! What do I win? A chance to guess the next whatsit?


----------



## christop (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh, and you already did a circuit board here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/273988-saturday-2-18-whatsit-v-3-0-a.html


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 11, 2012)

christop said:


> Oh, and you already did a circuit board here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/273988-saturday-2-18-whatsit-v-3-0-a.html




That was a solder joint.


----------



## christop (Dec 11, 2012)

Potato, tomato! I'm sure the next one is going to be an SMD resistor on a PC board....


----------

